# Tippy Report



## BrookTrout (Aug 8, 2005)

Fished Tippy Dam this morning from 6-12. Started above the coffer with jigs and waxies for a couple of hours. No bites. . . Went down below the coffer to the combat zone. . . My buddy hooked and landed a nice small hen of about 4 lbs on the second cast on a waxie. We had high hopes after that. . .but it wasn't our turn. . .

There was a lot of action going on today. I'd say the 3 or so hours we fished there someone had a fish on every few minutes with the yells of "fish coming down" coming again and again. I'm not sure if the guys there are lining them or what but they sure were putting the hurt on the steelhead up closer to the coffer. We were down past the second stairway and there wasn't near the action. . .except for the planter browns that would steal your waxies or spawn any chance they could. There was hundreds of them right close to shore.

I did get my chance with a nice hookup around 10am . . . I walked it down to the boat launch hoping it was a big steelie. . . nope, it was a big male walleye of about 4-5lb. . . let it go to finish it's business. . .

Did have one strange thing happen there. I had a cup of waxies I had on a rock without the lid on. I heard it fall over and looked to see a small sparrow or some small bird fly away with a couple of the larva. . . I put the lid back on. 

All in all a good day out fishing. . .I don't really like the combat fishing but it's tolerable once a year. . .


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

How was the cardiac hill side of the river with numbers of fishermen? I might be fishing tippy friday. Any other advice would be good too. Thanks redneckman.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> *I'm not sure if the guys there are lining them *or what but they sure were putting the hurt on the steelhead up closer to the coffer.


If it was on the north side, then oh yeah, that's exactly what most of them were doing.


----------



## float n steel (Dec 14, 2005)

if they got to keep chasing fish way down river its probably a shure thing there tailin


----------



## BeWild (Mar 19, 2007)

I was there Saturday and Sunday and tailing and lining is the only way the guys on the north side were catching fish. The water was almost pure mud both days, with visibility a max 18 inches. Cardiac got kinda crowded but it wasn't as bad as I have seen it, still combat fishing at its finest.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Tippy will be an absolute madhouse for at least the next 2-3 weeks every day, weekend or not it dosen't matter. If you can't land a steelhead on the north side without taking it to the boat launch it's hooked in the **** or your using a sissy boy poodle rod.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Heading up tonight. Will post a report when I get back.


----------



## BrookTrout (Aug 8, 2005)

*******. . . the south side of the dam was pretty busy too. Guys all along there. . . Saw one landed above the coffer. . . below I couldn't tell what the action was.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Tippy = yuck!

Good report! Thanks!


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

I talked to my buddy who has been up there for the week today he was 3 for 9 but each day they have hooked fish


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Went 1 for 2 this morning. got a 23" male and lost one at my feet a little bigger. Pink wobble-glo`s hooked both. Was on the north side below the coffer. Water was high. Seen a few fish caught but thought I would see more.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

wallywings123 said:


> Went 1 for 2 this morning. got a 23" male and lost one at my feet a little bigger. Pink wobble-glo`s hooked both. Was on the north side below the coffer. Water was high. Seen a few fish caught but thought I would see more.


Wally, I believe my partner and I met you last night just after 2 am. I'm glad you had some success.

Chris


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

That was probably me. Were you guys just above the stairs closest to the coffer with 2 fish? I was just below the stairs. I left about 5:30 just as the circus was starting:lol:. Did you guys make it back out?


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

No, my partner and I were in the blue suits checking licenses.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DarkBlue said:


> No, my partner and I were in the blue suits checking licenses.


Thanks for the work you guys do, not only that Tippy Dam stuff, but all the other stuff as well.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Whit, thanks for the nice words, and you are very welcome.


----------



## Mstash (Sep 18, 2004)

For the short time I get to spend on your waters each year with the crowds it seems that you have made a difference in the past few years back.

Thanks and keep um honest

Mstash


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

DarkBlue said:


> No, my partner and I were in the blue suits checking licenses.


Yep, that was me. That was the first time I`ve been checked at Tippy. I too am glad you guys are there. I hadn`t been there in a few years so really didn`t know what to expect, but, the blatant snagging that used to take place was not happening that night, so you guys are definitely making a difference. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

To everyone you are all very welcome. There is no way I can take all the credit. The DNR does a great job down there. Not to mention the responsible anglers who aren't afraid to give us a call and report the law breakers.

I know that the DNR can't be there all the time so my partner and I get down there as much as we can. When I first started checking Tippy a few years back the snagging was out of control. Not to mention the illegal drugs and non-licensed anglers, etc. After I hauled a few out in cuffs and seized their gear people started paying attention. Tippy is bad enough sometimes just with the crowds, but no one should have to put up with the other stuff. 

Good luck out there everyone.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

DarkBlue, 

You wouldn't happen to be the man in blue I gave a hard time last weekend, below the coffer on the Brethren side, when he asked to check my license were you? :evil:


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Yes Ma'am. After looking at your picture you look familiar, so that was me(blue uniform), or the County Deputy (brown uniform) that was with me. However I don't remember you giving us a "hard time".


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

By the way, did you end up catching anything that day? Seemed pretty slow.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

DarkBlue said:


> Yes Ma'am. After looking at your picture you look familiar, so that was me(blue uniform), or the County Deputy (brown uniform) that was with me. However I don't remember you giving us a "hard time".


The gentlemen I harrassed started just below the coffer and worked his way down. 

I believe my response to "Can I see your license Ma'am?" was somethiing like, "License? You mean you have to have a license to catch these fish? I looked at my friend and said, Tom, you didn't tell me I had to have a license". 

The office gave me this dredful look as I started to chuckle.:lol: If you are a younger gentlemen, with dark hair, then it was probably you. Nice to meet you.

That day, no I didn't get anything. However, the next day I tore'em up down river a bit.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

RIVER LADY said:


> The gentlemen I harrassed started just below the coffer and worked his way down.
> 
> I believe my response to "Can I see your license Ma'am?" was somethiing like, "License? You mean you have to have a license to catch these fish? I looked at my friend and said, Tom, you didn't tell me I had to have a license".
> 
> ...


 
Naughty River Lady! It's not nice ta fool da man!

In the above, by "I tore 'em up down river." ya didn't mean that ya snared another officer, hook, line, and sinker, in another teasing ploy :yikes: did ya? :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> Naughty River Lady! It's not nice ta fool da man!
> 
> In the above, by "I tore 'em up down river." ya didn't mean that ya snared another officer, hook, line, and sinker, in another teasing ploy :yikes: did ya? :lol:


 
Naughty? Well maybe.:evil: It may not be nice but, it sure is fun.:lol:

Now, I did it once, do you really think I would do it twice?


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe it was my partner, the County Deputy, that talked to you. I was checking licenses the other direction. He mentioned something about some "crazy lady" who didn't know what she was doing giving him a hard time.:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Just teasing you back, glad you got em' the next day.

Chris


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

DarkBlue said:


> I believe it was my partner, the County Deputy, that talked to you. I was checking licenses the other direction. He mentioned something about some "crazy lady" who didn't know what she was doing giving him a hard time.:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Just teasing you back, glad you got em' the next day.
> 
> Chris


 
:lol::lol: Too funny. Love your sense of humor. 

Shawn


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh Yeah, BTW Chris,

Do me a favor, stay away from the coffer this weekend. If you see me just pretend like you didn't and turn and walk the other way. 

I washed my license and I really won't have time to get it replaced before I go this weekend so......... do a girl a favor, huh?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

RIVER LADY said:


> Naughty? Well maybe.:evil: It may not be nice but, it sure is fun.:lol:
> 
> Now, I did it once, do you really think I would do it twice?


There's not an iota of doubt in my mind......it's your MO......:lol:


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Shawn, 
I think you need a shirt with an appropriate warning label on it.:lol:


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

RIVER LADY said:


> Oh Yeah, BTW Chris,
> 
> Do me a favor, stay away from the coffer this weekend. If you see me just pretend like you didn't and turn and walk the other way.
> 
> I washed my license and I really won't have time to get it replaced before I go this weekend so......... do a girl a favor, huh?


 
Now I have a little extra motivation to get down to the river this weekend. Better hide well Shawn:16suspect:16suspect!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Better bring a helmet and band aids, I'm sure Tippy will be in full swing.

Chris


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey DarkBlue, As I was leaving the Big Man on Tues afternoon I was passed by a state cop who was in a mad rush to get down to the river (boat launch side). Was wondering if they had any excitement going on down there? Other than the fish planting going on. Because the fishing wasn't that good to be in such a rush!


----------



## DarkBlue (Feb 18, 2008)

Bow, off the top of my head I couldn't tell you what was going on. I came on at 1800 that day so it may have been before my shift. If he was in a hurry, there was likely a good reason.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

DarkBlue said:


> Now I have a little extra motivation to get down to the river this weekend. Better hide well Shawn:16suspect:16suspect!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Better bring a helmet and band aids, I'm sure Tippy will be in full swing.
> 
> Chris


 
Oh don't you worry, I blend right in up there.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

cadillacjethro said:


> Shawn,
> I think you need a shirt with an appropriate warning label on it.:lol:


Why do people keep telling me that?


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

RIVER LADY said:


> "License? You mean you have to have a license to catch these fish? I looked at my friend and said, Tom, you didn't tell me I had to have a license".


How come it always has to be my fault?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

tommytubular said:


> How come it always has to be my fault?


 
Tommm? 

Becuase I'm a woman, it can't possibly be my fault.:lol::lol:


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Oh Here we go.....

1,Warning label would have been NICE!!

2, Blend right in????? Ya that's IT....

WARNING- I think she's looking for a Big Lk. Boat Next?????
:lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Ron Matthews said:


> Oh Here we go.....
> 
> 1,Warning label would have been NICE!!
> 
> ...


 

If I would have come with a warning label, just think of all the fun you would have missed out on. :evil: Not the mention all the goodies from the goodie bag.

C'mon, you know how hard it is to spot me in the crowd up there, I do blend in with all my gear on..........don't I Ron??????


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

mmmmmmmmm, gooodies...........


----------



## bowonly (Oct 31, 2006)

DarkBlue said:


> Bow, off the top of my head I couldn't tell you what was going on. I came on at 1800 that day so it may have been before my shift. If he was in a hurry, there was likely a good reason.


I left around 2ish after watching a guy fight a huge snagged steelie for half an hour before breaking his line and rod. Had it hooked in the dorsal. Anyway while the guy was fighting his fish we seen a fishing license float past handicap dock, 5minutes later were on the road back to the cabin when a state boy went flying by heading towards the damn figured somebody was checking licenses and needed a little help, after watching somebodies license float down river.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Fished thurs landed 7 if ya know where to go the fishings GGGRRREEEAAATTT!!! 5 guys = 14 feesh nice chromers in the mix, there, will be good fishing into may this year, sorry local buds hopefully they drop a buck in your town.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks RIVERLADY & Tommy (or was it Ron? crap....) for showing me the ropes, it was great seeing you and RLs angling offspring. It was good to be back on that river after so many years. Next time I go there, I will bring some empty garbage bags.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

2nd time to tippy , 1st steelhead, what a blast be back soon for sum of that steel!fish on!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice shorts frizzlefry.


----------



## Tooters (Jul 7, 2007)

is that Mary Jane print?


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

FishKilla419 said:


> Nice shorts frizzlefry.


thats pinner! i'm the 2nd pic:coolgleam


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

made another venture west, took my younger brother and his friend for the first time to tippy.had fun. first time going for the steelfor my brother ,he caught a dink, his friend landed a nice brown and some dink plants to, we fished the dock in the morning then moved to the bend down from the cougher and whoa!!! my first cast hooked into a big ole strugeon broke me off, my brother friend about crap when he hooked one with a 6.5 ft pole:lol:. i hooked a monster one that about blew my shoulder out ,fought that dinosaur for like 30 mins !had a few hook ups on nice fish but lost them too.went back over to the docks i was tired, deciced jus to float spoon in the current and caught this nice chrome hen 7lbs 26inches ,made my day ,got to show little brother a niice fish! hope to get him one next time!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Why would you fight a fish that is spawning, protected, and trying to be reestablished(sp) back to a respectable number for 30 minutes???????????? Only at tippy.......................


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think your supposed to break them off immediately upon verification of what you've hooked.....nice hennie though, fresh.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

riverman said:


> Why would you fight a fish that is spawning, protected, and trying to be reestablished(sp) back to a respectable number for 30 minutes???????????? Only at tippy.......................


i didnt know that either till someone told on me on the river that day pal! welllll excuuuuuse me! its my only third time there ever!:help::rant::help:


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow can't say that I would have known that either.:yikes:


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

friZZleFry419 said:


> i didnt know that either till someone told on me on the river that day pal! welllll excuuuuuse me! its my only third time there ever!:help::rant::help:


Well excuse me. What were you going to do if you landed it, stringer it up and take it home, or strip it of it's caviar? You say in your report three were hooked. Pretty impressive for sure, not sure I have ever heard of that many in such a short period of time, but then again I don't fish that area so what do I know. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

friZZleFry419 said:


> i didnt know that either till someone told on me on the river that day pal! welllll excuuuuuse me! its my only third time there ever!:help::rant::help:


Are you saying that you did not know that snagging is illegal and someone had to tell you this? Has nothing to do with Tippy, the species, etc. Did you really think a spawning sturgeon hit your (insert fly, spawn, spoon ?) 
There is a reason these fish are protected, because people once eradicated what was an abundant resource and there is still a lot of poaching that occurs. Now you know, which is the important thing and hopefully you will help educated others. Hopefully the fish survives, assuming you spent considerable time reviving it. Nice chrome hen.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Krull said:


> Are you saying that you did not know that snagging is illegal and someone had to tell you this? Has nothing to do with Tippy, the species, etc. Did you really think a spawning sturgeon hit your (insert fly, spawn, spoon ?)
> There is a reason these fish are protected, because people once eradicated what was an abundant resource and there is still a lot of poaching that occurs. Now you know, which is the important thing and hopefully you will help educated others. Hopefully the fish survives, assuming you spent considerable time reviving it. Nice chrome hen.


never seen the monster i couldnt move the beast ! never surfaced, the monsters were in ther thick at that bend ,no some one had to tell me it was a sturgeon.thanks for the info fellas.now i know and knowing is half the battle.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That poor sturgeon is on the gravel just above the boat launch. I heard of multiple people hooking it last weds and thurs. The way people were talking about it, was as if it was ok to molest the animal. I didn't bother giving a lecture.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

correct !!!not fishing there again


----------

